# Table Saw recall RS4511 10" table saw



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

I just found an article in Woodshop news a recall on the Ridgid model R4511 10" table saw the recall states that the arbor shaft can fail when used with a stacked dado set, which can be ejected from the saw.
the manufacturing date codes are CD0829 and CD0837 the date code can be found on a metal plate on the rear of cabinet. for additional information, contact One World Technologies at 866-539-1710 or www.ridgid.com
hope this gets to some of you before something bad happens.


----------



## carsonbm (Jun 24, 2009)

They replaced the shaft this afternoon, first they checked the old shaft with a 50 pound torque wrench. Mine broke the shaft at the blade nut, if it didn't break a 50 foot pounds they would of just put a sticker on the saw saying it was good.


----------

